# What does your fursona's voice sound like ?



## mustelidcreature (Feb 11, 2018)

Does it sound just like your voice or is it different ?
I was thinking about this earlier and I'm curious.
Does your character have a "headcanon" voice ? If so,feel free to link it.
My fursona's voice sounds pretty much much like mine but deeper and with a more exaggerated accent. 
His accent is like a mix of a new york accent and an english accent if you're wondering.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 11, 2018)

I have never once thought about that... 3:


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 11, 2018)

Quite clearly spoken west coast Scottish.  Not as genteel as Ivor Cutler, less guttural than a young Billy Connolly, but imagining a mid point between these two examples should get you there.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 11, 2018)

So hard to pick! Im super torn between a bunch of voices for Axxe because I don't think he'd sound super over the top cartoony but at the same time a specific kind of vaguely normal voice? I think I kind of like Andy from Mission Hill for him as of right now at least.





On the other hand Lil Darlin is DEFINITELY Leland from Doctor Tran. It is law.

__
		https://did%3D926a4526f111bfe64eeaf546047e72ead52ce661%3Bid%3D136802373288%3Bkey%3Dnpa3q9n9pr8Q_NLyRNwduQ%3Bname%3Dtrohmosexual


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 11, 2018)

I think my 'sona would sound like SonReal


----------



## Ginza (Feb 11, 2018)

Of all my characters, my fursona's voice is probably the most uninteresting. He essentially has my voice, except the male version- if that makes sense. His voice is very particular and hard to describe, but this comes fairly close 

vvv


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mine can speak english 90% of the time with really odd accent. Because of mouth anatomy differences. Then switches to her native tounge.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 11, 2018)

Both of my fursonas have my voice, although Matt the Terrier's might be a little higher pitched than what my normal voice would sound like, seeing as he's a small dog. If I was going to have a celebrity voice Matt the Terrier though, it would probably be comedian Bill Engvall.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 11, 2018)

i don't really have one pers se but back when i did his "canon" voice was a bit like Bobby from Bobby's World.
When i was a kid i imitated that voice pretty well and used it to voice a few characters. The kids i baby sat as a teenager LOVED that voice so i did it all the time around the time i actually had a "fursona".


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh, nice thread idea!

BackPaw has a very deep gruff voice, almost guttural.  He grunts his words mostly.  He likes to sing too, although the results are somewhat patchy.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Feb 11, 2018)

✧・I feel like Sugar would have a really playful, bouncy voice, like Kate Micucci or Kristen Schaal !!・✧


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 11, 2018)

my voice, my fursona has all my traits and flaws, so voice is the same too

my fursona may not have a big ass and thighs like your dirty femboys and big horse herms but his accent is disguatingly, unintelligibly THICC


----------



## Wollymon (Feb 11, 2018)

Kinda like this





(i edited this post 4 times already)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 12, 2018)

Really difficult considering the species I'm using is incapable of any vocal output. With the way I structured him as an *anthro* character, he can talk, but it often comes out whistley and slurred.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2018)

Never thought about it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 12, 2018)

I haven't given it much thought, but he'd have a soft voice. Kinda like Spike from the new MLP cartoons, or Wukong from League of Legends but without the raspy sounds.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 12, 2018)

All my fursonas have their voices, but sadly none of them can be found on the internet  But yeah, I try to give them their accents and voices. If one day I have fursuits of them (yeah, prolly not possible XD) I would ty to imitate them as good as I can...


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


>


I can't believe there is an actual vid of that


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

I want to imagine that if Ryujin had a voice he'd sound like Sokka from The Last Airbender.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Like a twelve year old girl.
Clearly prepubescent.
Mild, indistinguishable, but still very present East European accent, blended in with various bits and pieces from elsewhere.
Mispronounces everything.
Melodic one minute and a cawing shrill cry the next.
Eternally pissed off.

Oh wait, that's me.

Edit: I would attach an audio file but I don't want to be responsible for the destruction of 500 people's eardrums.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 13, 2018)

Something akin to this


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

My fursona's story begins in The Alabama Swamps, where Simo gets in trouble ans sent to a pray-away-the-gay reform school. So, he talks kinda southern, like Peppy Possum in this cartoon. In fact, his mischief making and voice are both modeled on it, which is more or less what I picture him talking like:


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Feb 14, 2018)

Nera has a sultry voice akin to something you would hear over a phone hotline for adults  
Her singing voice is very similar


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 14, 2018)

Electra's voice sounds like a sexy Irish or Scottish lass/lady but she can change her voice and when she is mad she sounds demonic.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Feb 14, 2018)

I imagine Longtails voice(the sand-colored tabby) to be Sunburst's voice in my head.


----------



## Open_Mind (Feb 15, 2018)

I imagine my old greymuzzle sounds somewhere between Sean Connery from _007_, and Scott Glenn from _Sucker Punch_.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 15, 2018)

I use to play the violin so I will be basing this off the treble clef. I am a male so I feel like i'm somewhere in the D string E or F is my bet. Since my fursonas female I believe she would have a pitch in the A string zone either B or C.
Actually I'm going to try and find a way to find out. Talks the way I talk Smoewhat smooth but can become choppy and deep once in a while.


----------



## Belatucadros (Feb 15, 2018)

My bird fursona would have my normal voice for sure, but I've always imagined my Sergal having a voice similar to the argonians from Skyrim. I think it fits perfectly.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 15, 2018)

I always figured my character sounded like Leonard Cohen. 

Gruff and vaguely annoyed with the world.


----------



## Nartina (Feb 16, 2018)

Jada sounds a lot like me, which is a Mid-American accent blended with Chicago-but not as bad as yelling, "DA BEARZ!" all over the place. But she definitely accentuates her "A's" all the time, Ma sounds more gutteral. Shouldn't ever ask her for directions because everything is either, "Ovah der," or "Ovah by der." and if you ask her if she wants a soda, she'll look at you funny, because it is pop!

Being a representation of myself, and since I grew up in the Mid-West near Chicago, and my voice is a little deeper than most women around there, yeah...you can imagine what she sounds like. Also, not a very soft voice, either. She's definitely terse, and when she talks, her voice carries, because she speaks from her diaphragm and not from her chest. If you can imagine a sarcastic lilt to her tone, mixed with all of that, and you pretty much have what I sound like, and what she sounds like. 

When she's pissed, however, some strange celtic lilt kinda muffles her "R's" a little, and it just sorta becomes this...amalgamation of where we (myself and Jada) have been throughout our lives.


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Nartina said:


> and if you ask her if she wants a soda, she'll look at you funny, because it is pop!



Being from Michigan, nothing could be more true...soda? You get looked at funny. It's Pop! Geez, and the midwest has some great pop, that is harder to find here, Vernor's Ginger Ale and Squirt being two I really love.

But in any event, great description of your fursona's voice/background; enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Luka_with_a_hat (Feb 21, 2018)

One of my sonas (Luka) is just my voice. But my other one, Largo, has a transatlantic accent like they did in old-timey movies, like in this video:


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

thats easy he sounds like the scarecrow from batman- ..Lets peak inside your head >


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

You know, that was a question I had for quite a while. I couldn't quite be satisfied with most voices I heard. That is, until recently. Found this band called, "The Real Tuesday Weld," and the male singer for it has the perfect tone, gruffness, and certain elegance to it. A bit of a jazzy growl. Or, as I like to call it, 'a charming voice, that can't help but make one simultaneously swoon and feel uneasy.' The singer's name is, Stephen Coates, from what I could find about him.

Check out there music for voice (singing) reference:





Talking voice reference:


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 25, 2018)

Mine speaks to me...

It wants ice cream

...
...

What's that??

No I can't

Maybe later.

Huh??

Oh teehee

...

StarBeak also likes to make various tones and whistles. But when he speaks, it sounds like a quiet metallic whisper.

Metallic can be best described as Microsoft Sam on several reverbs.

Communicates via Binary, Whistles, and Quiet-Metallic-Reverb English with a hint of a Southern Accent


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)

Drake sounds just like me: Scandinavian accent.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 25, 2018)

Since Coal is a calm adventurous boy I'd say he has a soft but strong and pronunced tone in masculine version of my own voice.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

probably like this


----------



## N/A (Mar 7, 2018)

N/A


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

so zyther would sound like krieg from borderlands 2 but with a good mix of both of his personalities 
daz sounds like mcree   from overwatch


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

zyther             



 the screams end at 46 seconds i think


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 7, 2018)

I imagine Rez's voice as slightly higher pitched then my own, less gritty sound, a smooth voice, and easy to understand.

I hate my voice in real life I feel like it is too gritty and a bit too deep for my liking, I need to enunciate more in real life too, lots of people find it hard to understand what I say. Since Rez is a ideal version of my self he has a voice similar to mine, just the ideal version of my voice.


----------



## Artist Aspen (Mar 7, 2018)

Aspen's voice is like mine when I read aloud; she has a bit of a soft tone, but not high-pitched.
She talks softly, a little slowly, with a mezzo-soprano voice; it gets higher and faster when she's excited or nervous. All in all, just kind of calm and warm, like something you'd hear on a nice audiobook.
But when she's really made angry, she goes squeaky, gets called cute for it, and is even angrier and squeakier until she either calms down or starts yelling.


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 7, 2018)

High pitched squealing and guttural grunting, with the ever present snorting and oinking of a common sow have become 2nd nature.


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 7, 2018)

So Rez's voice is exactly like this guy's, except Rez would say coke instead of soda and Rez's voice would be slightly higher pitched then this guy's voice.


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Kinda like mine, a mix of masculine and feminine and awkward when talking to new people.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 23, 2018)

I think something like Reba McEntire or Ashley Ball (Applejack from MLP:FiM) but someone I frequently RP with says they hear her as Wende Lee (particularly Yoruichi from Bleach). As for singing voice, Ariel Bloomer from Icon For Hire.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 23, 2018)

Oliver sounds just like me but Tide has a high voice- kinda like Kanna chan


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2018)

Zehlua would ideally sound like me and Nathan Lane smashed together somehow


----------



## Leah (Apr 6, 2018)

I've never actually thought about her voice. :3


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 6, 2018)

Strangely enough, absolutely no accent. A bit low, but also quite impish when humored. Slightly gritty and cold otherwise. (Eastern 'Murica in case you wanted to know)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2018)

I never considered what my characters voice would sound like. I guess it would be medium pitched and. Soft yet strong.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2018)

Jamie has a slightly high-pitched and nasaly voice, like my IRL one. XD


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 7, 2018)

A deeper, more monotonous version of mine. That way they sound less like a star fucking soprano when they get excited and alto at the highest. :/


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Think western gunslinger


----------



## CindyPig (Aug 10, 2018)

Goldie Hawn on helium.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

Like mine, but lower
Canadian accent


----------

